# would this pee you off, or what?



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

imagine, working 27 yrs for somebody, and getting fired for this moronic move

http://www.nbc-2.com/Articles/readarticle.asp?articleid=24586&z=69


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

Woooops!


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm trying to come up with some sympathy for this boneheaded dude, but I just can't.:no:


----------



## Burby (Nov 25, 2008)

--=hmmmm this is one of them days you say to self, "I would have been better of staying home in bed"

 oops si daisy ? ya think that would be good reply.. 

Some employees can be the very best at what they do, yet not understand responsibility.
One foreman I had was coming up on 10 years with me, even had a company van. He had a bad habbit of leaving the keys in the ignition & locking the doors when he went in store or bar. I found out & told him no more. He continued, one Sunday morning I received a call from a cop, my van was found out in a feild, door open key in ignition in the on position. They let it run out of gas while sitting there after they cleaned it out.
Moving from one job to the next, it had over $18,000 worth of tools in it.
The back window was boke out, walked thru & drove off cause key was left in the ignition. 
Foreman didn;t even know bout it til I went to him & drug him out of his bed. Told him what had happened, (he had left the van at the bar because he was so drunk a friend had to drive him home), I was pissed, he said what about me, I had a skill saw & all my hand tools in the van, from there he went back to sleep fast. 
I guess I was just as much to blame for not taking the keys I found out what he was doing, but figured after giving him chit bout it, he would not do it any more.  Live & learn


----------



## nlgutters (Dec 18, 2007)

So he's still working for you?


----------



## Burby (Nov 25, 2008)

nlgutters said:


> So he's still working for you?


Nooooo he was fired when he called to say he was sorry & understood why I was so pissed. 
When I said "I guess I was just as much to blame for not taking the keys when I found out what he was doing, but figured after giving him chit bout it, he would not do it any more".
Was when I first heard he did this, before the van was stole, there was no 2nd chance once stole.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

I'm with the guy that got fired, you have to be able to get to your ice house, plus he showed them a vulnerability of that particular front loader, it's not good on ice, pull it out let it dry off and put it on craig's list, no harm done.



.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

According to the article he wasn't fired but sent home and was going to be "disciplined." I think I would have had to let him go; more than likely if he did something that stupid he made a lot of other costly mistakes as well over those 27 years.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

> A government worker for Polk County, Minnesota has a lot of explaining to do after a $200,000 government front loader ended up in a river.





> Raymond was sent home for the day and faces discipline.


He should get fired and have to pay to get the loader fixed as well as the 9 grand to get the loader out of the lake. 

But since the taxpayers own the loader and the taxpayers footed the bill for the recovery and the taxpayers pay this asshat's salary, nothing will come of it. He'll get a pay raise next quarter while the rest of us in the real world do with out things to make ends meet due to the slow economy.


I've seen similar boondoggles before.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

rustyjames said:


> According to the article he wasn't fired but sent home and was going to be "disciplined."


That sounds like sexual harassment.:shutup:


:laughing:


----------



## nlgutters (Dec 18, 2007)

Burby said:


> Nooooo he was fired when he called to say he was sorry & understood why I was so pissed.
> When I said "I guess I was just as much to blame for not taking the keys when I found out what he was doing, but figured after giving him chit bout it, he would not do it any more".
> Was when I first heard he did this, before the van was stole, there was no 2nd chance once stole.



I would hope he would understand why u where so pissed:clap:


----------



## Blas (Jan 29, 2008)

How.....wh......why.....how....could anybody be that stupid.:blink: It isn't even January yet......it's a river.......City workers:no:


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Seems to me he stole the tractor. That's a felony. His ass should be sitting in jail.


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

What tgeb said....X2 I worked for county government for awhile. Biggest bunch of time and money wasting folks I have ever known. If I ran my business like that I wouldnt have a chance.....


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey ya know its Minnesota, cut the guy some slack.
The ice houses are out and I saw a full size pickup out there on White Bear Lake on Sunday. We have Ice House cities on the big lakes, the ice house hookers come round knock on the door and party with you, cash first.
And you guys think Minnesota is for the hicks, I'll bet you don't have Ice House Hookersarty:


----------



## MACEXCAVATING (Nov 24, 2008)

Well folks, I happen to work for the local county road and bridge dept while I build my REAL business. This does not surprise me in the least. Some of the things that go on around here just boggles the mind. It is real hard to get fired as well. I agree, if I ran my business like the gov does, I'd be broke. Went to the main shop today, and discovered that one of the equipment shops burned down this weekend. Lost 624 jd loader, brand new leeboy paver, new roller, and bobcat. Wish I would have had my camera. Need a cam on my phone. Loader was toast.


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

mickeyco said:


> you have to be able to get to your ice house,


more than most, dude, you crack me the hell up!!

Mac


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

silvertree said:


> Hey ya know its Minnesota, cut the guy some slack.
> The ice houses are out and I saw a full size pickup out there on White Bear Lake on Sunday. We have Ice House cities on the big lakes, the ice house hookers come round knock on the door and party with you, cash first.
> And you guys think Minnesota is for the hicks, I'll bet you don't have Ice House Hookersarty:


 Ice house hookers. Now I've heard everything. 
How 'bout remodel hookers. Come right to the job site.:w00t:


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

As an angler myself, I can understand the desire and commitment.

But as a person with a shread of common sense???:no:

Well, I guess he'll have plenty of time to fish now:w00t:


----------



## Blas (Jan 29, 2008)

silvertree said:


> Hey ya know its Minnesota, cut the guy some slack.
> The ice houses are out and I saw a full size pickup out there on White Bear Lake on Sunday. We have Ice House cities on the big lakes, the ice house hookers come round knock on the door and party with you, cash first.
> And you guys think Minnesota is for the hicks, I'll bet you don't have Ice House Hookersarty:


 
I have got to go fishing on white bear more often!.:boat: Does it burn when you pee????????


----------

